
Show HN: Freework – Time tracking for freelancers - BenBach
https://go.freework.com/sWhY/fLwuAoutvH
======
BenBach
Hi,

Co-Founder here :-) I got the suggestion to post this as a 'Show - HN' post.

Finally we made it! Our first version is now available in the Apple App Store
and Google Play Store. We are happy about any feedback. Feel free to post your
suggestions and ideas.

Freework is a simple and convenient way to keep track of your daily work –
engineered for every freelancer in mind. With Freework you can log your time
on the go. Our time tracking tool is free to download, and your one-stop
solution to keeping tabs on the most valuable part of your business: you.

The following products/ services/ features are in the works # Slackbot # Mac-
App # Invoicing

Give it a try and let us know if you have any issues, suggestions or ideas for
improvement! Thank you, Ben

